# Is it me?



## cmd420 (Feb 25, 2010)

or do we have a lot of new members these past few weeks..

when I look for "new posts" there are like four pages to go through, as opposed to the usual 1 or 2..


either way..

the more the merrier


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been at the new posts for 2 hours now


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah it seems like the introduce yourself thread got busy as well....it's a great thing as long as it is drama free...


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

We rock! Thats why everyone want's to join!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 25, 2010)

*EDIT* yeah chef!  this place is on fire......i hope it dosnt get to packed and turn into a riu....that place makes me sick!


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> F yeah chef!  this place is on fire......i hope it dosnt get to packed and turn into a riu....that place makes me sick!



That will never happen...too many off us care about this place and wld not let it happen...not to mention Hick don't play that....  I am pretty sure said riff raff wld be shown the door via his ban button....


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd say the economy has a lot to do with it. I am trying something i never have or had to try before just for the savings as well as quality of smoke and on my terms and not theirs.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

theres a way to check new posts without looking in every section???

This place rocks...but you guys have been holding out on the secret passage!

whats up with that?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 26, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> theres a way to check new posts without looking in every section???
> 
> This place rocks...but you guys have been holding out on the secret passage!
> 
> whats up with that?



LF :48:
Look straight above you man..... see that green bar with all those letters and small wordy looking things? well almost dead center in that line.... right below where it says ""subcool seeds", there's this phrase that says "New  Posts"..... click on it. It'll rock your world man :headbang2:.

 xox
OHC


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 26, 2010)

rock out with your , oh no, not that,,,,lol


----------



## nvthis (Feb 26, 2010)

Get used to it folks.. Tis the season. Last spring was nutz in this place, and it's still early....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> LF :48:
> Look straight above you man..... see that green bar with all those letters and small wordy looking things? well almost dead center in that line.... right below where it says ""subcool seeds", there's this phrase that says "New  Posts"..... click on it. It'll rock your world man :headbang2:.
> 
> xox
> OHC



Also just to hte right is "Quick Links".  The first one, "Today's Posts", will show you all the threads with new posts in the last 24 fours :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> LF :48:
> there's this phrase that says "New  Posts"..... click on it. It'll rock your world man :headbang2:.
> 
> xox
> OHC


....Welll... _"most"_ of the time anyway     I've had it working intermittently lately


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

OHC...I looked directly above me, and I noticed I have some cob webs I need to clean and my ceiling fan needs dusted bad!  Thanks!...found the button to...lol


----------



## budiholi (Feb 27, 2010)

yup is the season every one thinking about spring and there plants


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 27, 2010)

budiholi said:
			
		

> yup is the season every one thinking about spring and there plants


 

outdoor growers


----------

